
Ask HN: How do I get my first job as a developer? - ajyotirmay
I graduated last month with a bachelor&#x27;s degree in computer science, and now I&#x27;m looking for a job. I&#x27;ve had some experience with Java and Android(and some other technologies as well), but I really have no idea about how professionals work on their projects.
How should I hunt a job for the position of a software developer, and what should I be expecting from my first job? How difficult will it be for me to get a job as someone who doesn&#x27;t have any professional experience.
======
melcor
> How should I hunt a job for the position of a software developer Check
> online job sites for companies that are looking for developers and apply.
> Just apply to every position and ad that sounds interesting. As long as you
> don't lie about your experience level you shouldn't have too much problems.
> Make sure your cv and cover letter look nice and are relevant for the
> position you're applying for.

> How difficult will it be for me to get a job as someone who doesn't have any
> professional experience.

Depending on where in the world you are it may be super easy or it may be very
hard. It's all about local supply and demand.

Lastly, most of us didn't have much of an idea about how professionals work
before we became professionals.

~~~
ajyotirmay
Thanks :)

